# iOS 7



## Edd (Sep 20, 2013)

Anybody switch yet?  Impressions?

I updated my iPad 4 on day one and messed with it for a bunch of hours by now.  At this point I'm sort of neutral about it.  It's cool to have a new interface to play with.  The swipe up control center was a desparately needed improvement and I'm pleased with that.  iTunes Radio is slowly growing on me.  iMessage, graphically, seems like a step back.  The minor animations it has are stuttery, which is not very Apple-like.

I'm holding off on updating my iPhone 4S until the dust settles.  Based on what I've read, I expect the changes in the phone to be a better improvement than in the tablet but we'll see.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2013)

Working great on my 4s and several apps feel faster (mail in particular) not a huge fan of the pastels, but I do like the flatness of it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 20, 2013)

I upgraded to it because I bought an iphone when 6.1.3 came out, which wasn't jailbroken since the programmers were saving their exploits for 7.0. I'm hoping apple didn't fix the exploits and 7.0 can be jailbroken because I really want to tether my phone.


----------



## Edd (Sep 20, 2013)

_"Working great on my 4s and several apps feel faster (mail in particular) not a huge fan of the pastels, but I do like the flatness of it."

_That's good to hear. I was going to wait for a couple of weeks (phone is important) but I'm seeing little negative press about the 4S performance with the upgrade. Surprised. I'll probably do it Sunday or Monday if nothing changes my mind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2013)

Edd said:


> _"Working great on my 4s and several apps feel faster (mail in particular) not a huge fan of the pastels, but I do like the flatness of it."
> 
> _That's good to hear. I was going to wait for a couple of weeks (phone is important) but I'm seeing little negative press about the 4S performance with the upgrade. Surprised. I'll probably do it Sunday or Monday if nothing changes my mind.



Just back up the phone first and make sure you have at least 3gigs of free space. I used iTunes to do the upgrade as it was much faster.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2013)

i don't like the color scheme, seems cartoonish.

things i used to do one way i have to do another, i'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2013)

daughter complaining that battery life is worse but personally i haven't noticed that


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this thread should go in the tread for people who have to much lol.


----------



## Edd (Sep 20, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> daughter complaining that battery life is worse but personally i haven't noticed that



What devices?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2013)

Edd said:


> What devices?


4s


----------



## Geoff (Sep 21, 2013)

Like usual, I'm going to wait a couple of months before upgrading.   That's what I did last year with the Google Map-free iOS 6.0.   I waited for Google to release a Map application and for Apple to fix the worst of their bugs.   I also want to wait until I'm sure that all my essential applications run on iOS 7.   There's usually a several month lag.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 21, 2013)

I've noticed a difference on my battery life. I restored it after the update and cleared a lot out (pics, music etc) and that seemed to help.

I like the update, but I always like change. It makes it interesting.


----------



## Edd (Sep 21, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> I've noticed a difference on my battery life. I restored it after the update and cleared a lot out (pics, music etc) and that seemed to help.
> 
> I like the update, but I always like change. It makes it interesting.




I'm considering backing up and restoring as new prior to the update on the phone.  Some people swear by that.  Depends on how lazy I'm feeling.  My laziness is legendary.

I agree about liking change.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2013)

Digging it... 

Some stuff to help battery life..
One thing is Background App Refresh..I turned it off for all apps except a couple..
Also don't use the animated backgrounds..

But you know how it goes..  There will be a battery fix released soon to take care of lose goosey battery usage...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2013)

Also turn off the  parralax effect..
*Settings* -> *General* ->*Accessibility* -> *Reduce Motion*


----------



## Edd (Sep 22, 2013)

Put it on the 4S 2 hours ago. Graphically, it works better than the iPad, somehow. I assume it's the smaller screen.   No apparent issues. Looks pretty tight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2013)

NYC wants you to upgrade: http://www.macrumors.com/2013/09/23...k-city-recommending-users-to-update-to-ios-7/


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2013)

iPhone thefts have been a real issue in NYC..


----------



## Glenn (Sep 23, 2013)

Have it running on two iphones (5) and an ipad mini. I like it over ios6. I was worried it was going to be a bit sterile, but it's not as bad as I thought. I don't like how it shows folders on your screen, but that's a minor gripe. 

Battery life seems to be slightly worse on the iPad...but sometimes rebooting it brings the level up. Overall, I'm happy with it. I like the access from the lock screen and the swipe up to close is slick. They did a good job with this one. The music streaming is good too. Not many commercials so far.


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Have it running on two iphones (5) and an ipad mini. I like it over ios6. I was worried it was going to be a bit sterile, but it's not as bad as I thought. I don't like how it shows folders on your screen, but that's a minor gripe.
> 
> Battery life seems to be slightly worse on the iPad...but sometimes rebooting it brings the level up. Overall, I'm happy with it. I like the access from the lock screen and the swipe up to close is slick. They did a good job with this one. The music streaming is good too. Not many commercials so far.



Glenn?  Where have you been?  There's nothing more important than posting your opinions on the internet and I haven't seen you post in a while.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2013)

daughter came home today from school with dead battery.  went from 100% when she left in the AM to 0% before school ended.  she wants to downgrade


----------



## Edd (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting piece on the new direction : http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/how-ios-7-paves-the-way-for-a-golden-age-of-apps/

The short version is...pre-iOS 7, Apple and the 3rd party developers spent a lot of energy making apps resemble real world items graphically. Think of the microphone that was previously in the voice memo app. The changes push things toward a fully digital feel. 

I'm enjoying it quite a bit now but I'm not feeling iMessage at all. If I could change the look of it I would right away.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> daughter came home today from school with dead battery.  went from 100% when she left in the AM to 0% before school ended.  she wants to downgrade



I think it allows a lot more apps to run in the background now. If you double click the home button a scroll of all your recent apps pops up. Flick them up with your finger fully shut them down. Also turn off bluetooth and wifi if she's not using it at all, easy to do with the new control panel. Bluetooth does a number on my battery (even before iOS7). I'd say my battery life is about the same though.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2013)

we went thru a bunch of settings last night, she's smart enough to know to google "ios 7 battery" and she'd made changes before i even looked.  hopefully it helps... besides listening to her complain she has a valid excuse about not being able to contact us late in the day for ride home from (whatever) cuz her phone died.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

My battery is a little worse with the update, but make it thru the day with plenty left so I'm not too worried.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2013)

All I know is that since the update went through last week, my 4 employees who have iPhone's, have been complaining a bunch about how the changes have made things "more difficult" for them to use their phones as they used to.  My assistant even calls her post iOS7 7 updated iPhone4 her "iDroid" now  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 24, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> daughter came home today from school with dead battery. went from 100% when she left in the AM to 0% before school ended. she wants to downgrade



Try changing the location settings. I found that after the update a lot of applications turn location settings back on. If she is inside a large building and the phone keeps trying to find a satellite signal it will kill the battery in an hour or two. You also may want to check to see if the screen lock is set to something ridiculously high (it should be kept around a minute or less). Also, make sure auto-brightness is on.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 24, 2013)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that since the update went through last week, my 4 employees who have iPhone's, have been complaining a bunch about how the changes have made things "more difficult" for them to use their phones as they used to. My assistant even calls her post iOS7 7 updated iPhone4 her "iDroid" now  :lol:



Employees will always complain about phones, computers, whatever they can blame on why they're not working!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Employees will always complain about phones, computers, whatever they can blame on why they're not working!



Tell me about it! :lol:

The amount of complaining about difficulties posting to their Facebook page, or quickly finding one of the 50 pictures of their "weekend festivities" on the new picture gallery display set up, or even trying to stream so funky youtube video the last few days as been annoying!  Then again it's not that much different than when say an update goes through on my patient scheduling and billing software where essentially the biggest change that they encounter is that the start screen went from green to say blue


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that since the update went through last week, my 4 employees who have iPhone's, have been complaining a bunch about how the changes have made things "more difficult" for them to use their phones as they used to.  My assistant even calls her post iOS7 7 updated iPhone4 her "iDroid" now  :lol:



I love my Droid.


----------

